# Is this ovulation test positive?



## soloso

I had a very long cycle last month due to a chemical pregnancy, i didnt get a positive opk until CD27!

This time round, i am wondering if this is positive and only CD13?! Would be great if it was, but im not sure it is yet.

What do you think?


----------



## soloso

Tested again this afternoon, What do you think?


----------



## babyleaf

I'd say positive and the start of your surge! Go :sex: !! :lol:


----------



## Pne1985

Yes I would say positive! Good luck!


----------



## soloso

Today’s test in two different lights, do you think I’m ovulating??


----------



## soloso

Yesterday and today


----------



## Pne1985

Still looks positive. You must have a long surge. I only get a positive for one day and sometimes only for 12 hours


----------



## DobbyForever

Agreed so go dtd hehe


----------



## soloso

So! 

Here is a pic of all the tests together. I feel like 13 14 and my first one today cd 15 are all maybe positive? Last month my positive was darker than the control but these arent darker, but they are the same! Then just tested again for the second time today and its lighter.

Do you think i have ovulated now? It was earlier in my cycle than expected but i have irregular cycles anyway.

I dont know whether to keep testing incase these werent actually positive, so any thoughts??



(these are all dried so look a bit different to when i actually tested but all the pics are above of when they were just done)


----------



## soloso

I thought i felt OV pains to the left on CD 14, and i have quite a few spots which always happens around O! and now and then i have had slightly tender breasts over the last 2 or 3 days. fingers crossed it was ovulation!!!


----------



## SparkyMum

I'd say between CD 14 and 15.
Good luck!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck!


----------

